# 4' LED wrap sources



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm looking for on line sources, 4' led wraps, dlc approved ....

Econolight is who i've dealt with in the past








Who's out there that's competitive?

~CS~


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Good question. I have been using basic 2 lamp T8 wraparound fixtures with those $11 LED replacement lamps. But I have been looking for a good quality, cost effective native LED fixture.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Gotta deal with the the hookah smokin' energy nazi's here, so DLC is a must.....~CS~


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey CS .,, did ya say two lamp style warp around with LED tube build in ??

If so there are couple manufacters I am aware they are making that verison but to be honest I havent try it myself yet due most of them.,, I useally throw in 4 foot or 1200 MM tubes that about it.,, 

I know there is one is there but the name kinda roll away from my mind at the moment but I think Litonita or one of the other two can meet your state requirement on that.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Can it be a T8 style fixture chassis with DLC tubes in it? Kensington will sell direct to you. I think their minimum order with free shipping is $2000. Their prices are pretty good. I don't believe​ they have a built in LED fixture.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

what do you consider price competitive 
RAB has one that I think I pay $79 for


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Did Steve make an electrical post? :001_huh:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

MTW said:


> Did Steve make an electrical post? :001_huh:


Comments like this don't help the forum one bit.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> Comments like this don't help the forum one bit.


Thanks forum mom. :thumbup:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/s/led%20wrap?NCNI-5


----------



## socket2ya (Oct 27, 2016)

drspec said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/s/led%20wrap?NCNI-5


That lithonia on the top left corner is nice fixture. I stock a couple on the van and resell them for $100 ea


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> Did Steve make an electrical post? :001_huh:


Yeah but don't get too excited the second comment he made had "hookah smokin' energy nazi's" in it. LOL!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> Thanks forum mom. :thumbup:





Chris1971 said:


> Comments like this don't help the forum one bit.



Boys boys boys, can't we all just get along?:whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drspec said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/s/led%20wrap?NCNI-5


Ever use any of those?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Ever use any of those?


Ive used the Lithonia ones a few times. Nice lights. Easy to install and bright.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Hate to say it, but if i got to buy 60-70 ,HD might be a bid winner....~CS~


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

socket2ya said:


> That lithonia on the top left corner is nice fixture. I stock a couple on the van and resell them for $100 ea


 Do you mean the one that sells for $109? That is the one I see in the top left corner.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drspec said:


> Ive used the Lithonia ones a few times. Nice lights. Easy to install and bright.


I saw the 'commercial electric' in the list and was curious about them after hearing bad things in the past.


----------



## socket2ya (Oct 27, 2016)

te12co2w said:


> Do you mean the one that sells for $109? That is the one I see in the top left corner.


The lithonia for $34.97 is one I was referring to.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

socket2ya said:


> The lithonia for $34.97 is one I was referring to.


In my results there is no $34.97:no:


----------



## socket2ya (Oct 27, 2016)

It comes up on mine, 2nd from the left, top row. here's the link

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia...mount-Wraparound-Light-FMLWL-48-840/205570126


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

socket2ya said:


> It comes up on mine, 2nd from the left, top row. here's the link
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Lithonia...mount-Wraparound-Light-FMLWL-48-840/205570126


When I open the link here is what it gives me:

Lithonia Lighting
4 ft. White LED Flushmount Wraparound Light

4.5 out of 5 (220) Write a Review Questions & Answers (70)

ENERGY STAR qualified

LED light source means no bulbs to change, ever

2400-lumen output using just 40 watts

$44.97 /each

Site changes location all on it's own.


----------



## socket2ya (Oct 27, 2016)

wow that is strange, must be a regional thing because my price is $35. Still a good deal for you guys even at $45 though. This fixture is extremely bright and people have no problem believing its a $100 fixture


----------



## socket2ya (Oct 27, 2016)

wow that is strange, must be a regional thing because my price is $35. Still a good deal for you guys even at $45 though. This fixture is extremely bright and people have no problem believing its a $100 fixture


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

socket2ya said:


> wow that is strange, *must be a regional thing* because my price is $35. Still a good deal for you guys even at $45 though. This fixture is extremely bright and people have no problem believing its a $100 fixture


True but damn a difference of almost 30%? 

Not like we are that far apart, not like I'm on the west coast, in Canada or something.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

socket2ya said:


> wow that is strange, must be a regional thing because my price is $35. Still a good deal for you guys even at $45 though. This fixture is extremely bright and people have no problem believing its a $100 fixture


The Mass. price includes a built in utility incentive.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> The Mass. price includes a built in utility incentive.


We get that here on bulbs but there are no Depots anywhere near close.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm showing $35 as well, I probably have the same poco (National Grid) as socket2ya. Actually, all the pocos here incentivize the LED products very heavily.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> We get that here on bulbs but there are no Depots anywhere near close.


The incentive is pretty high. I saw what the LED lamps actually cost when I was in Florida a few months ago. FPL has no incentives so you pay market price. It was eye opening to say the least.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> I'm showing $35 as well, I probably have the same poco (National Grid) as socket2ya. Actually, all the pocos here incentivize the LED products very heavily.


Hmm, I saw yesterday that NG is looking for some serious rate increases.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Hmm, I saw yesterday that NG is looking for some serious rate increases.


Not surprising. We already have the top 5 electrical cost in the country, I guess it will only get higher now. We have a serious lack of generation, more plants are going off line than coming on, as well as a gas supply bottleneck. So we need more plants and a much bigger pipeline, all very fast and easy to remedy.


----------



## socket2ya (Oct 27, 2016)

MTW said:


> I'm showing $35 as well, I probably have the same poco (National Grid) as socket2ya. Actually, all the pocos here incentivize the LED products very heavily.


We used to be NSTAR, now it's Eversource. I hope those POCO incentives you talked about hold up for a while. I've been bidding jobs assuming cheap LED prices, hell the Depot around here has 6" LED recessed trims for less than $5 ea. - that's unbelievably cheap


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> Hate to say it, but if i got to buy 60-70 ,HD might be a bid winner....~CS~


I had an LED fixture I used for a greenhouse about a year ago. Cant remember the count of them but I believe it was between 50 - 60. I priced them through 2 supply houses and they were $115 each. Lowes sold them to me for $55 each. Same exact light. Same exact part number.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

drspec said:


> I had an LED fixture I used for a greenhouse about a year ago. Cant remember the count of them but I believe it was between 50 - 60. I priced them through 2 supply houses and they were $115 each. Lowes sold them to me for $55 each. Same exact light. Same exact part number.


Maximizing your purchase power!

You can use a 10% internet coupon for things like that often as well.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Socket2ya, That is the price with the mass save discount applied. Same price at all MA HD stores. $10 more and 6.25% less across the border. Nice light, just as bright as a 2 lamp wrap, but it is meant to be mounted on a box. The fixture is not it's own wiring enclosure like a normal wrap around fixture


----------



## socket2ya (Oct 27, 2016)

JoeSparky said:


> Socket2ya, That is the price with the mass save discount applied. Same price at all MA HD stores. $10 more and 6.25% less across the border. Nice light, just as bright as a 2 lamp wrap, but it is meant to be mounted on a box. The fixture is not it's own wiring enclosure like a normal wrap around fixture


You're right they are intended to be mounted to a box. I do cheat and uni-bit a hole for a 1/2" connector and wire it up anyway.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

socket2ya said:


> You're right they are intended to be mounted to a box. I do cheat and uni-bit a hole for a 1/2" connector and wire it up anyway.


Yup. I remember one of my first jobs as a legit contractor was installing 15 lights in a condo basement. I used the $20 4' T8 fluorescent fixtures from Home Depot and had to drill a KO in them. The inspector gave me a break on that one because I played dumb about it and told him it was the first permit I ever pulled lol.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I've modified a few of those $20 wraps too when unsuspecting homeowners bought them.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Im going to be using 2 of the Lithonia 4 tube equivalents this coming week. Will let you know my thoughts on them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

socket2ya said:


> You're right they are intended to be mounted to a box. I do cheat and uni-bit a hole for a 1/2" connector and wire it up anyway.


I seriously doubt there is anyone here that hasn't done this more than once.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm a tad confused on these 0-10 dimmers. ....

http://www.lutron.com/TechnicalDocumentLibrary/Diva_0-10Vsubmittal.pdf

Do they just need the low V driver wires, OR do they need the line voltage as well??
:blink:
~CS~


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

chicken steve said:


> I'm a tad confused on these 0-10 dimmers. ....
> 
> http://www.lutron.com/TechnicalDocumentLibrary/Diva_0-10Vsubmittal.pdf
> 
> ...


All low voltage / class 2. If the device is just a dimmer without switching on / off, then the PP-xxxH is not needed. To switch power, the PP-xxxH is a relay / power supply, but the Diva dimmer is only connected to 24V power.

This is hard to find on the Leviton site ?!?

https://a89b8e4143ca50438f09-7c1706...al/lutron-dvtv-wh-installation.pdf?1442962021


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

No, easy to find Splatz, just hard to get my head around an LED switched on/off from _one_ location, and dimmed in_ another_

thx

~CS~


----------



## Techy (Mar 4, 2011)

If you're stuck on the Diva line. DVSTV-XX(color) is an 'all-in-one' 0-10V Dimmer. Switches line voltage and dims from the same location, without power packs


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

chicken steve said:


> No, easy to find Splatz, just hard to get my head around an LED switched on/off from _one_ location, and dimmed in_ another_
> 
> thx
> 
> ~CS~


I actually gave up looking for it on Leviton's site, luckily a google search found it elsewhere, that link I posted. Leviton's not as bad as Schneider's but it runs me in circles more often than not.


----------



## socket2ya (Oct 27, 2016)

The lens on the fixture is fragile, I bungi-corded the box a little too tightly to van ceiling. Luckily HD let me swap it out with a new one off the shelf, but lesson learned


----------

